# Prendre des notes en projetant un document avec mon Ipad ?



## Jean-Marie BL (25 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Dans le cadre de mon activité professionnelle, je souhaite projeter des documents commerciaux avec mon Ipad mini relié à un vidéo projecteur. Je veux en même temps pouvoir prendre des notes sur les réactions et besoins de mes clients. Mes notes sont prises aussi sur mon Ipad mini et ne doivent pas être visibles de mon client pendant la projection connectée au vidéo projecteur. Un peu comme si mon écran était scinder en 2 avec 2 utilités.
Quelqu'un connaitrait-il une application qui me permette cette double fonctionnalité ? 
Merci par avance, 
Cordialement


----------



## doupold (26 Décembre 2013)

Hello, Jean-Marie

Joyeux Noel!

A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas encore d'application qui le permette (restrictions liées à iOs 7?).

Le plus simple serait de prendre des notes sur un autre device (genre iphone) permettant la synchronisation via le cloud.


----------



## Larme (26 Décembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas une restriction de l'OS normalement. Il y a des restrictions au niveau des appareils (genre les vieux appareils qui ne peuvent faire que de la recopie), mais il existe des jeux qui permettent de projeter « l'écran principal » et d'avoir des informations supplémentaires, genre cartes sur l'iDevice.
Il faut une application qui permette de prendre des notes et à la fois de projeter.


----------



## Jean-Marie BL (28 Décembre 2013)

bonjour, 
Merci de ces réponses, c'est effectivement cela. 
Prendre des notes et projeter en même temps (et sans que mes interlocuteurs ne lisent ces notes...)

Je pense que cela doit exister car je ne dois pas être le seul dans ce cas.

Merci aux réponses et aides futures.

JM


----------

